# Men, why do some of you take your phone everywhere without leaving it out of sight?



## Nicole741

I have a question for men. I’m a female.
I’m not speaking for ALL men, but why do some of you take your phone everywhere you go? As if you can’t leave it out of sight.
My ex husband used to take his phone everywhere, including the bathroom when he showered or had to pee. And now that I live with another man after my divorce he’s the exact same way.
So I can’t help but wonder... do most men do this and why???
I don’t see the need to take my phone everywhere. I leave mine on the table or my room when I go work out or when I pee. I am not attached to my phone. It just seems as if they hide something since they can’t leave their phones alone for a moment. Of course this can also apply to females. What are your thoughts about this?


----------



## farsidejunky

Because the Joe Rogan podcast plays just fine when I'm in the shower...or the shop...or the garage...or the komode...etc.

I think the appeal lies in avoiding boredom. The way my mind works makes boredom incredibly difficult. The phone has multiple mechanisms to alleviate said boredom. 

That said, I don't see the need for a lot of things in life, but what I can do is respect the fact that someone may see things differently. I'm not suggesting you don't, but just be mindful of it. 

Take care. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Violet28

Cheating.


----------



## Evinrude58

I’m a man. I couldn’t care less about my phone when I was married. It was a flip phone. I never cheated or had any desire to cheat. Anyone could pick up my phone including my kids and look. After I was divorced and dating around, I started keeping it with me because I didn’t want it to ring and my date to see it, or my kids to see it. Until I get married again and don’t have to worry about such things, I’ll probably still keep it on me. So honestly, if the guy you live with has any problem with you seeing his phone anytime you ask, he’s likely cheating or attempting to cheat, or hasn’t blocked all his past lady friends and expects there might be a possible call. If I ever get in a serious relationship again, my phone will be her phone, and her phone will be my phone—- if you know what I mean.


----------



## Beach123

Because he has some things to hide?
People who have nothing to hide - hide nothing.
He’s got contact with people he doesn’t want you to see.

how long have you dated him?


----------



## Livvie

Beach123 said:


> Because he has some things to hide?
> People who have nothing to hide - hide nothing.
> He’s got contact with people he doesn’t want you to see.
> 
> how long have you dated him?


This makes a possibility untrue huge assumption.

Just because you take your phone with you into various locations doesn't mean you are "hiding" it or hiding anything. 

My college age son takes his into the bathroom. He's not "hiding" anything. I bring mine into the kitchen, living room, wherever I am and I'm SINGLE and I'm not hiding anything.


----------



## Diana7

Honestly my husband never knows were his phone is half the time and if it rings he is rarely in the same room. It spends most of its time on the kitchen table along with mine.
I think that some men and women are far too attached to their phones.


----------



## Hiner112

Because it's in my pocket and leaving it somewhere is just asking for it to get lost.


----------



## Luckylucky

I’m female and take it everywhere, it was my husband’s idea! I had a medical emergency in the bathroom once, and my phone was far away. Luckily someone was visiting and noticed I was gone a while, so after that my husband said I had to keep it on me at all times. 

I don’t usually like the kids picking my phone up, or my husband but I’m definitely not cheating. I google some things relating to a trauma, have some embarrassing selfies when doing make up so I would squirm if any of them insisted on looking through it at any time. I really have nothing to hide though! If my husband wanted to read through any messages I would have no problem with that. It’s the hair and make-up outfit ones that make me nervous lol


----------



## Laurentium

Violet28 said:


> Cheating.


That seems kind of unlikely. I mean, don't all phones have passcodes or lock screens or whatever? If I wanted to cheat, it wouldn't mean I'd have to take the phone with me to the toilet. It would be locked.


----------



## Diana7

Laurentium said:


> That seems kind of unlikely. I mean, don't all phones have passcodes or lock screens or whatever? If I wanted to cheat, it wouldn't mean I'd have to take the phone with me to the toilet. It would be locked.


We have had a lot of people come here whose spouses were very secretive with their phones and it has has turned out they were cheating. Not to say all people who take their phones everywhere are cheating if course. I suppose that if its a change to their normal behaviour its more worrying.


----------



## Tasorundo

Keeping your phone with you, is not necessarily secretive. I am not cheating, but I often have my phone with me. I do not hide it, or have a passcode my wife doesn't know. I would also give it to her if she asked.

I think part of the thing is that guys are used to keeping things in their pockets more than women. Guys always have their phone on them, in pocket or their hands, while many women keep it in a bag/purse. So there is a little bit of habit, etc, associated with it.

If there are flags that make this one of many issues, sure, it could mean something. This, by itself, doesn't really indicate anything.


----------



## Personal

My wife has fingerprint and password access to my phone, yet I frequently take my phone with me everywhere including the bathroom since it is usually in my pocket when I am not using it. Whereas my wife's phone (which I have fingerprint and password access to) is usually in one of her handbags so she doesn't take it everywhere.

Plus when I'm bored it can be handy to have on me, since it can be useful to pass the time with (including reading TAM).

That said if if anyone thinks that access to a sexual partners phone can prevent sexual infidelity or guarantee exposure of the same they are on a fools errand.


----------



## bobert

On a forum like this, it's easy to jump to "he's cheating!!". And he could be, or not.

My wife rarely has her phone on her, unless the kids are out of the house, ill family member, etc. She gets annoyed carrying it around (unless she's wearing leggings with pockets) and doesn't really do anything on her phone anyway.

I need my phone for work and I have people calling, texting and e-mailing me all day long, so I need to have it on me. I'm off work for 11 weeks right now but I still have my phone on me most of the time because it's habit, because I like looking things up and not missing stuff, because I get bored easily (like right now), and because I can. Have you seen women's pockets? They are almost always useless. Men's pants typically have pretty deep pockets and we're used to carrying things around.

The difference is, I'm not protective over my phone. That's a far bigger problem than someone just carrying it around. My wife can look at my phone whenever she wants and she knows every password I have. Yes, I tend to take my phone wherever I go but I also do leave it laying around (sometimes intentionally, sometimes because I'm forgetful).


----------



## Absentminded

Female here, but I have to admit that I have my phone on me all the time. My husband and I joke that the bathroom is the ‘social media room’ as I always take my phone with me when I go to the toilet. In my defense, I have Crohn’s disease and can be in there for 30+ minutes, multiple times a day; it’s really boring sitting there that long if you don’t have your phone / a book etc! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincent3

I think it was Elon Musk who said that our smartphones are actually the beginning of tech-augmented humanity (there's a specific term for it that's escaping me right now). Some people have grown quite attached to their phone's utility.


----------



## TomNebraska

General observations that don't make any logical leaps:

1) These days, some people are way too addicted to their phones, carrying them everywhere they go, and obsessively connecting to the outside world through them. 

2) If someone is being secretive with their phone, it might mean they're cheating. or it might not. Maybe they lock their phone or hide it because their partner or spouse violates their privacy too much, or doesn't respect their personal boundaries?

Having a spouse demand to look through your phone whenever he or she gets a bug up their ass, and decides "you must be cheating," only to instead use phone access to pick fights with your friends or family members, or complain and fight about other things is no fun. Locking your phone, or keeping it away from him or her is not "being secretive" in such a case... it's enforcing a reasonable personal boundary. 

Regarding phone use/social media in a relationship, Rule #1 should be "trust your partner until they give you a reason not to."

Rule #2 - "if you do not trust your partner - regardless of why - *be an adult*, end the relationship, and move on."


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

I got it the habit of taking mine everywhere when I worked in development. Ecommerce sites would go down I was basically on call. That became a habit and I still do though for no particular reason. My wife can get into my phone any time she likes - she's got the password so she can see all the texts and emails she wants to - she's never asked


----------



## Rooster2015

My wife has access to my phone any day or anytime. I with hers. We both have the find my friends activated as well. Many times I forget where I leave it and she finds it lol


----------



## RebuildingMe

My stbx slept with her phone under her pillow, yup, she was cheating. 

I carry my phone with me all the time because I don’t want to miss threads like this or the comments from my favorite posters


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Because that way can they can check their messages and look at websites without having someone looking over their shoulder. Pirn and/or cheating. For decades before there were smartphones, men tucked their porn magazines into their waistbands and took them into the restroom.


----------



## ConanHub

Nicole741 said:


> I have a question for men. I’m a female.
> I’m not speaking for ALL men, but why do some of you take your phone everywhere you go? As if you can’t leave it out of sight.
> My ex husband used to take his phone everywhere, including the bathroom when he showered or had to pee. And now that I live with another man after my divorce he’s the exact same way.
> So I can’t help but wonder... do most men do this and why???
> I don’t see the need to take my phone everywhere. I leave mine on the table or my room when I go work out or when I pee. I am not attached to my phone. It just seems as if they hide something since they can’t leave their phones alone for a moment. Of course this can also apply to females. What are your thoughts about this?


I just don't want my wife to accidentally see texts or alerts from my dozen or so girlfriends and mistresses.

Seriously though, I listen to youtube in the shower and podcasts and I'm on TAM altogether too often.

I use my phone to read articles, short stories and watch my sci fi cartoons, that Mrs. C doesn't care for, with my earbuds.

It goes with me most places for those reasons.

That doesn't negate the very real possibility that your men might have something to hide.


----------



## Evinrude58

Habit to prevent forgetting. Check
Playing in phone while using restroom. Check.

Guarding it like Gollum would the ring of power. Cheating.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Since you decided to post this question in the clubhouse, I'm going to feel free to mansplain the whole darned thing. Feel free to ignore anything you don't like. But when you are contemplating hitting the report button please remember that you did in fact explicitly ask for this.

When I go shopping for shirts, I always take my phone. If I like the color, if the size is right, if it has two pockets, then all I have to do is make sure my phone fits in the pocket. Because that is where my phone lives. Except on Sunday. On Sundays my phone lives on my nightstand and all of my friends and family know that there is no point in trying to contact me on Sunday, because my Sunday attire does not include pockets. 

I have been known to wear pants that have pockets, even on Sundays, even extra pockets. Think the dreaded Cargo shorts. The phone does not live in Pants. Why? Because the pocket knife, the truck keys, or the tape measure would scratch it. I've got to tell you that the only place I go without a tape measure is church, but I do get a bit of a nervous tic, sitting there without a phone or a tape measure. 

So, if I'm using the phone, and the pocket knife, and the tape measure for some nefarious bathroom activity, there is a pretty even chance that it has more to do with home improvement than a side chick.

TLDR, The Phone goes everywhere with me because it is good friends with the credit card in my wallet, and they get cranky if I separate them.


----------



## DesertRat1978

While I am not cheating on my wife, I have my phone with me at all times. I am working on breaking the habit (cue up Linkin Park song) but I think it is more of a neurotic thing where I do not empty space/time. This is a bit contradictory but I can venture out into the remote stretches of NV, CA, ID, OR, etc, and not have the compulsive need to fill up every moment.


----------



## Nailhead

Nicole741 said:


> I have a question for men. I’m a female.
> I’m not speaking for ALL men, but why do some of you take your phone everywhere you go? As if you can’t leave it out of sight.
> My ex husband used to take his phone everywhere, including the bathroom when he showered or had to pee. And now that I live with another man after my divorce he’s the exact same way.
> So I can’t help but wonder... do most men do this and why???
> I don’t see the need to take my phone everywhere. I leave mine on the table or my room when I go work out or when I pee. I am not attached to my phone. It just seems as if they hide something since they can’t leave their phones alone for a moment. Of course this can also apply to females. What are your thoughts about this?


My phone is a work phone. I'm a basically on the job 24/7. It is an electronic leash. However, I get much done in the bathroom with reading the news, catching up on social media and the like. Pee break I don't take it to the bathroom. I also use the phone to bluetooth music when I can. Which is a lot. However, my wife has access to my phone whenever she likes. Nothing to hide.


----------



## Blondilocks

I remember when parents would get dirty looks and chastised for using the tv to keep a kid entertained. Now, they're giving toddlers i-pads to accomplish the same thing and no one thinks anything about it because they're doing the same thing for themselves with phones.


----------



## RandomDude

Because watching youtube or playing games while taking a dump is 1000x better than taking a dump while staring at a bathroom wall.

Then again I don't it for a piss though, unless I suspect it could turn into a dump. In the shower it's nice to have music / youtube on.


----------



## Enigma32

Reasons people take their phones with them everywhere:

They're hopelessly addicted to their phones. They can't imagine leaving it behind for a moment.

Sitting on the toilet is a great time to use social media. I do a significant amount of my sh*tposting online while I am taking a s**t. 

It's a good habit to keep your phone on you at all times. I paid $1200 for my phone and I'd rather not lose it. I try to carry it with me everywhere.

They have something on that phone they need to hide. That could be literally anything, right down to an affair.


----------



## ccpowerslave

That’s when I write all my posts here and do my chess puzzles. I leave my phone behind way more than my wife.


----------



## DallasCowboyFan

I don't. I leave it laying on the bar because I know my wife wants to sneak a peek and look through it every now and then. I think doing so builds trust.


----------



## AandM

Midget Donkey porn - with Firetrucks!!!


----------



## NextTimeAround

I've always said that if I don't like the communications habits of someone, then I need to dump them. this was particularly important in the early days of the cellphone. ie People who thought they were way too important to have a cellphone or even voicemail on the landline usually turns out to be someone flaky and will call you responsible for when things don't go to plan. I think the principle is still relevant. ie Well I tried to call you. Maybe your VM is broken. But I was there waiting for you. Where were you? .....

in a long-term relationship we look at the way they have always been doing something and the style in which they do it before we cry foul. So when did this phone habits of his start or was he always like that? If not, then does it make sense the new reason that started this new habit. Does he act cagey when the phone makes noise and does he try to black the screen from you. Can he talk to someone on the phone while you're in the same room.


----------



## Luminous

DallasCowboyFan said:


> I don't. I leave it laying on the bar because I know my wife wants to sneak a peek and look through it every now and then. I think doing so builds trust.


Builds trust, by her sneaking through your phone occasionally...? Seems one sided... Unless vice versa applies...


----------



## snerg

Beach123 said:


> Because he has some things to hide?
> *People who have nothing to hide - hide nothing.*
> He’s got contact with people he doesn’t want you to see.
> 
> how long have you dated him?


People who have nothing to hide - hide nothing. Said by every person ever that was trying to take away something from someone.

This is such a dangerous, generalized statement. It's a cudgel to beat someone with.

Example: Your user name isn't your real name - what are you hiding?
I agree this is going off a tangent, but if you go looking for monsters, you tend to find them.
Thinking everything is some act of nefarious intent leads to only seeing acts of nefarious intent.

When I'm home, phone is on charger unless I need to use the bathroom.
Why not play some games while on the toilet.

Just because I take the phone in the bathroom doesn't mean I have anything to hide.

Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## Blondilocks

I've never taken a phone, magazine or book into the bathroom. All of that disinfecting gets tiresome. Y'all are disinfecting your phones, aren't you? Yeah, right.


----------



## CatholicDad

I heard ten years ago that the porn industry has greater revenues that like the NBA, NFL, and major league baseball- combined. In looking at some internet traffic growth videos on youtube- I've seen this show that a particular porn site was in top ten of most hit web servers.

This is pretty sad condemnation of humanity and especially men in general but leads me to suspect that dudes carrying their phone into the bathroom could likely be using this private time to access porn. I purposefully share my phone with my wife (she knows my pin numbers and I know hers) so I am motivated to keep my phone clean. Frankly, if I didn't have the willpower to keep my hone clean- I'd go back to a flip phone. Purposefully lusting over others is mortal sin too- at least according to some of the greatest theologians of all time.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Pockets, not porn.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Diana7 said:


> We have had a lot of people come here whose spouses were very secretive with their phones and it has has turned out they were cheating. Not to say all people who take their phones everywhere are cheating if course. I suppose that if its a change to their normal behaviour its more worrying.


Secretive being the key word. I pretty much take mine everywhere...except when charging. My pass code is something my wife knows all to well...she is free to check it at any time.


----------



## svenetc

I am a male and I have a phone. But I sure do not carry it with me anywhere I go. it is unlocked and anyone in my house can just look at incoming messages or whatever. Nothing to hide nothing to loose. If I cling to mine is because I wait for eMail or a text / call . My former spouse however she had her's to have it locked and muted, hidden and glued to her at all times. Why ? because she had something to hide. Not that it matters but that is the reason to get overly protective just in case somebody finds something suspicious. Childish to me. And not necessary for some grown up person


----------



## Tommy518

I don’t keep mine with me everywhere. My wife and I have both cheated, so everything is in the open and we both agreed long before we married that all accounts and passwords are shared. We both have each others phone passwords and are fine with it. She has her phone with her more than I do, but that (like with our stepdaughter and much of society now) has more to do with being conditioned to discomfort with inactivity. Filling the voids. If there’s a gap in conversation, or a commercial comes on, or riding in the car, go to the phone and play Candy Crush, or watch Tictok, or anything else. She can look at mine all she wants, and I can do the same. We’ve also told the kids that we can check theirs at any time. I would ask about it and be suspicious if he’s evasive. Our phones were our lifeline to cheating and we learned from it.


----------



## Jimhardc

Nicole741 said:


> I have a question for men. I’m a female.
> I’m not speaking for ALL men, but why do some of you take your phone everywhere you go? As if you can’t leave it out of sight.
> My ex husband used to take his phone everywhere, including the bathroom when he showered or had to pee. And now that I live with another man after my divorce he’s the exact same way.
> So I can’t help but wonder... do most men do this and why???
> I don’t see the need to take my phone everywhere. I leave mine on the table or my room when I go work out or when I pee. I am not attached to my phone. It just seems as if they hide something since they can’t leave their phones alone for a moment. Of course this can also apply to females. What are your thoughts about this?


I can only answer this for myself, I don’t take mine with me if I’m at home. I also have my own company and am on call basically 24/7 so I should. But I wonder this same thing with my wife, she DOES take her phone everywhere with her which has been a point of issue with us because in the past she has been unfaithful. Yet if I mention it I get a good fight for the rest of the night. “You always pull this ****, you don’t trust me so why don’t I cheat.” 
I really believe it just makes you keep your guard u.


----------



## Waltertherobot

Reason #1 it's in my pants pocket
But I'm very curious why this behavior bothers women
I am generally answering texts, not on social media constantly like my wife

But the instant I look at my phone my wife (who is very insecure and it's very needy) blows up

I have even shown her that my total screen time is less than her Instagram scrolling to no avail


----------



## Divinely Favored

Waltertherobot said:


> Reason #1 it's in my pants pocket
> But I'm very curious why this behavior bothers women
> I am generally answering texts, not on social media constantly like my wife
> 
> But the instant I look at my phone my wife (who is very insecure and it's very needy) blows up
> 
> I have even shown her that my total screen time is less than her Instagram scrolling to no avail


Wonder if she has something to hide? Maybe a little projecting going on with that insecurity.


----------



## Divinely Favored

The phone has replaced the magazine in the bathroom. Good time to check all my gun group sites on FB.


----------



## chocolategeek

Evinrude58 said:


> I’m a man. I couldn’t care less about my phone when I was married. It was a flip phone. I never cheated or had any desire to cheat. Anyone could pick up my phone including my kids and look. After I was divorced and dating around, I started keeping it with me because I didn’t want it to ring and my date to see it, or my kids to see it. Until I get married again and don’t have to worry about such things, I’ll probably still keep it on me. So honestly, if the guy you live with has any problem with you seeing his phone anytime you ask, he’s likely cheating or attempting to cheat, or hasn’t blocked all his past lady friends and expects there might be a possible call. If I ever get in a serious relationship again, my phone will be her phone, and her phone will be my phone—- if you know what I mean.


True.

My husband, when he was cheating 10 years ago, always used to take his phone with him everywhere. After our 2-year separation, when we started working things out, I brought this up with him.

Told him it was so obvious he was hiding something and that he couldn't fool me. After that, he gave me free access to his phone, including passwords to Facebook, etc. I did the same thing for him.

We take each other's phone's freely, because there's nothing to hide. Not saying all men who always have their phones on them are cheating.

Try borrowing your boyfriend's phone. If he's cool with it and lets you look around in it, then that's a good sign. If he refuses or gives it to you but quickly grabs or asks for it back, then he may be hiding something.


----------



## Divinely Favored

chocolategeek said:


> True.
> 
> My husband, when he was cheating 10 years ago, always used to take his phone with him everywhere. After our 2-year separation, when we started working things out, I brought this up with him.
> 
> Told him it was so obvious he was hiding something and that he couldn't fool me. After that, he gave me free access to his phone, including passwords to Facebook, etc. I did the same thing for him.
> 
> We take each other's phone's freely, because there's nothing to hide. Not saying all men who always have their phones on them are cheating.
> 
> Try borrowing your boyfriend's phone. If he's cool with it and lets you look around in it, then that's a good sign. If he refuses or gives it to you but quickly grabs or asks for it back, then he may be hiding something.


On the flip side if your SO keeps going through your phone looking for foul play when you have not done anything, good chance they are projecting due to their guilt.


----------



## Totally T

I hardly ever carry mine. It’s just inconvenient.


----------



## bobsmith

I learned very quickly after having a codependent partner. I didn't really care because I was not cheating or whatev, BUT, I leave that damn thing in the house while I fixed her damn yard, and she got right into that sucker and said I was being too nice to my ex, etc, etc, etc, etc...................... After that, all I can say is that phone stays with me. If you don't like that, or don't trust me, I don't CARE!!!!! I really don't! A woman that comes here to ask that question already knows she is insecure. I am now paranoid because of the BS I lived through.

Always found it interesting that men's phones or devices should be an 'open book', yet women's phones?????? OMG! How dare you!!!!


----------



## Davie

Nicole741 said:


> I have a question for men. I’m a female.
> I’m not speaking for ALL men, but why do some of you take your phone everywhere you go? As if you can’t leave it out of sight.
> My ex husband used to take his phone everywhere, including the bathroom when he showered or had to pee. And now that I live with another man after my divorce he’s the exact same way.
> So I can’t help but wonder... do most men do this and why???
> I don’t see the need to take my phone everywhere. I leave mine on the table or my room when I go work out or when I pee. I am not attached to my phone. It just seems as if they hide something since they can’t leave their phones alone for a moment. Of course this can also apply to females. What are your thoughts about this?


Hopefully you didn’t leave first husband over the phone issue 🤣


----------



## Enigma32

Because I like to scroll Tiktok while I poop.


----------



## ElOtro

Not all but part of my proffesional tasks may require to solve "emergency" calls. So I use to frecuently keep my phone at arm legth.
What don´t entail that the woman of my life (when there was one) had no or restricted access to it anytime.
My partners were invited to answer any call (which was a favour to me when I was bussy on unavailbale) and to use it when was needed.

In my last relationship, she used to be sometimes uneassy about some women of my past.
Not because of even the shadow of lack of boundaries with them by my side, she just sometimes had some retroactive jealous thoughts.
Besides other more significative ways to ease her worries, I choosed to give her the passwords of all my social and professional sites and networks, phone and apps. Was not at all at her request, just a gesture of willingly openess, for her comfort (and never asked her to reciprocicate with the same, I never needed it).

I took all that with humour and not making a big deal of it. 
She was my accomplice in life, wahy not?


----------



## Talker67

seems to me just the opposite is happening, with women having their cell phones attached to their hips.

it is a bad thing, in any event. Unless you need a mobile contact all the time for business reasons, leave it in the car!


----------



## RandomDude

Talker67 said:


> it is a bad thing, in any event. Unless you need a mobile contact all the time for business reasons, leave it in the car!


But that is just asking for a car break in :/


----------



## Talker67

RandomDude said:


> But that is just asking for a car break in :/


jesus! HIDDEN in the car.
do people no longer have even a shred of street sense?


----------



## lordmayhem

Diana7 said:


> Honestly my husband never knows were his phone is half the time and if it rings he is rarely in the same room. It spends most of its time on the kitchen table along with mine.
> I think that some men and women are far too attached to their phones.


That's me. I'm always having to look for that damn thing.


----------



## DownButNotOut

It's to set a baseline for behavior. See if I always have it with me, then when the OW thing starts, there's no change in behavior to red flag. It's simple planning ahead.

Or ... I just like to do sudoku and chess puzzles while on the can.


----------



## drencrom

I take my phone everywhere, usually leaving it in my pocket if I'm moving from one place to the other. This is so my work can contact me if need be. But if I'm in a room I know I'll be staying in, I'll leave it out in full view. Nothing to hide.

Also, I never know when the urge to play Plunder Pirates might hit me.


----------



## EmergeRN

Nicole741 said:


> I have a question for men. I’m a female.
> I’m not speaking for ALL men, but why do some of you take your phone everywhere you go? As if you can’t leave it out of sight.
> My ex husband used to take his phone everywhere, including the bathroom when he showered or had to pee. And now that I live with another man after my divorce he’s the exact same way.
> So I can’t help but wonder... do most men do this and why???
> I don’t see the need to take my phone everywhere. I leave mine on the table or my room when I go work out or when I pee. I am not attached to my phone. It just seems as if they hide something since they can’t leave their phones alone for a moment. Of course this can also apply to females. What are your thoughts about this?


I take mine to the bathroom because I use my Kindle App (when my iPad is charging) or play games, or whatever just to escape. When showering I take it with me because there I either listen to music or Pod Casts.

When walking around I have it because I'm usually texting a couple of my coworkers in a group text - blowing off steam about work, sending memes, making plans to hang out, whatever.


----------

